# Glossy Product Photography



## MarkY (Jun 4, 2014)

A great tutorial on glossy product photography by Alex Koloskov (an amazing studio photographer).
 I hope someone finds this useful.

Studio Photography 101: How to create a gradient reflection with large softbox - YouTube


----------



## pendrijo (Aug 26, 2014)

Excellent video, thank a lot for sharing.


----------

